# Revision of Dislocated Bipolar Hip Arthroplasty



## WENDYBHOLLOWAY (Apr 14, 2008)

Need help with coding:

Patient had a previous bipolar hip hemiarthroplasty for femoral neck fx.  Patient now presents dislocated - Dr. performs a revision:  greather trochanter displaced along with dislocation of hip.  Appeared that the hip was unstable primarily because of the avulsed greater trochanter & lack of soft tissue integrity.  Hip was dislocated - the ball was knocked off of the trunnion & a Charnley was used & retractors placed around the native acetabulum - then reamed - then Biomet cup was impacted.  Then screws were implanted for additional fixation.  Then selected a 36 mm head w/3mm neck Freedom contrained liner which was then impacted & a 36 mm head was placed on the trummion & reduced and hip then stable.  

Patient still in global - what CPT code would be used for this - would it be 27137?

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## peporter (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello coders, I have a surgery for the same situation. Can anyone answer this question. Would you use 27236,78. Hip dislocated within one month of original surgery. Thanks, Paula


----------

